# (unter)Navibox /div ein und ausblenden



## mcmarek (30. Juli 2004)

Ich möchte unter meine Menüzeile beim überfahren der Maus eine Box bzw ein Div bereich ein und ausblenden lassen...

Hab ein tabellenloses layout und würde gern auf JS verzichten...
ein Beispiel wie es aussehen sollte könnte:

http://www.media-meter.de/Home

Wie kann ich also per per Mausover/out und CSS das jeweiligen Untermenue 
ein oder ausblenden bzw sichtbarmachen?
Hat jemand ein Beispiel?


----------



## King Euro (3. August 2004)

http://css.fractatulum.net/sample/menu2format_demo.htm 

Frag mich aber bitte nicht, wie man da Links reinbekommt... .

Wenn es jemand weiß, bitte hier posten, ich versuche das nähmlich schon seit TAGEN!


----------



## Helge (4. August 2004)

Das geht leider mit CSS ( noch ) nicht, da der Internetexplorer das Pseudoelement :hover nur auf das <a> tag selber anwenden kann. 
Damit wäre jeder link im 'aufgeklappten' <a> mit der eigenschaft display: block ein <a> im <a> sprich: <a><a></a></a> und dass das nicht funktioniert könnt ihr sicher nachvollziehen
um also per link ein fenster mit weiteren links zu öffnen ist javascript nach wie vor unerlässlich und kann relativ einfach über onmouseover/out + js schnipsel der das visibility oder display attribut anspricht crossbrowser  zu lösen


----------

